# Best DSLR for under $500



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Iâ€™m pretty sure this has come up before but what is the best DSLR camera out there for $300 - $500?


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

If I can make a suggestion. Take a look at fredmiranda.com

If you are not opposed to buying used, you can get some very nice slightly used equipment for good prices. I have bought several canon pro grade items there and no issues.

Good luck


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1347960/0?keyword=canon,SL1#12861113

Maybe get in contact with this feller, Good rep on FM, so I would feel good buying from him
I am long time member at FM and he has been around a while


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Look for a used Canon 7D, or 70D. They are both hi value cameras that you won't outgrow anytime soon. Another great option is mirrorless Micro 4/3rd format cameras with a bit smaller sensor than the typical DSLR. They also have interchangeable lenses, but their smaller sensor leaves more dollars for more features. The Olympus OMD EM5 is a great value right now since the markII version just came out dropping prices big times on the original version. Another big benefit of Micro 4/3rds (also caled M43) is the lenses tend to be more affordable than that for the typical DSLR. dpreview.com has some good camera reviews, and buying guides that are worth looking at too.


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I agree with Pocket. I have a 7D fist gen and it takes awesome photos, has video capability, and has far more functionality than most people will ever use. Now that the MKII version is out, it looks like you can get a nice first gen for around your pride range.

Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Not to hi-jack from OP. I have no clue about cameras. A friend wanted to buy this :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-S...188?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fbb2336c

Are there a cheaper version? Again,sorry for hi-jacking. Any help/suggestions would greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

That Sony is a brand new model recently released. There are older versions, the DPreview website will give you details. The issue with Sony's is their branded lens selection is slim, and they are expensive. You can buy third party adapters (From Metabones and FotdioX that will let you use other brand lenses on the Sony's mount, but you lose the ability to autofocus, and in some cases lose the auto aperture function too. The plus side of that is there is plenty of old 35mm SLR glass from film days floating around from Canon, Nikon, and Pentax that can be bought cheap and will work (in complete manual mode of course). The statement here about third party lenses and adapters also applies to the Olympus, and other brands of Micro 4/3rds cameras too.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I am a little late to reply but B&H Photo is closing out the Canon 7D and 60D. I bought the 60D, then ordered a second one for my daughter. Body only. No lens.

$749 for the 7D and $479 for the 60D.


----------



## Eloc309 (Jan 16, 2011)

To the OP, if you are still looking. I am selling a Canon T3i. Comes with a 75-300 lens. It has only snapped about 20 pictures maybe less. I bought this camera because I thought my first T3i was stolen. I found it after we had the new camera a couple weeks. I will sell it for $450 and will throw in a lowepro camera bag. Just PM me if interested. 
Thanks, Chris

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pigkiller (Oct 26, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## seajaytx (Jul 13, 2007)

*canon 10d*

canon 10d, I am old school and broke so I still shoot my original DSLR

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-10D-DSLR-Camera-Body/dp/B00008OT2G

75 bucks used on amazon, leaves you a lot of extra cash for cards, batteries, and a couple lenses





































Just some shots I've had over the years with it


----------

